# Masteron and hairloss



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Into my 4th week using 400mg Masteron Enan. Now either I'm paranoid because it's DHT derived but I feel I have more hair falling out than I normally notice? Never actually notice before but have wondered lately. :confused1:

Both my mothers brother and father were bald so I'm figuring my days are numbered. I've always had excessively thick hair and as long as the hair line holds I'm ok with a bit of thining.

I've read that once you start finestride you have o keep using otherwise the hair it saved will fall out?

Not sure if I'm being paranoid or should just stop the Masteron and stick with the test blend and the Tren (which is giving me insomnia). Not long till I'm married and then she's stuck with me, and I know I dont look good shaved!


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm also curious about this..

I'm running mast prop & as of yet have not noticed any thinning- but i'm only 2 weeks in

TS- have you used any other DHT derivatives?

I'm terrified of going bald coz i also look like a [email protected] shaved.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i shave my hair i'm on masteron i haven't notice anything but i hardly let it grow

lol


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

C19H28O2 said:


> I'm also curious about this..
> 
> I'm running mast prop & as of yet have not noticed any thinning- but i'm only 2 weeks in
> 
> ...


I've used winny once before for 6 weeks. Didnt notice anything thing there but was not looking out for it.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

TaintedSoul said:


> Into my 4th week using 400mg Masteron Enan. Now either I'm paranoid because it's DHT derived but I feel I have more hair falling out than I normally notice? Never actually notice before but have wondered lately. :confused1:
> 
> Both my mothers brother and father were bald so I'm figuring my days are numbered. I've always had excessively thick hair and as long as the hair line holds I'm ok with a bit of thining.
> 
> ...


This is true if you are losing hair because of natural reasons, but not if you're just using it short term to prevent hair loss from gear.

Whether it actually works against stuff like masteron is another issue though, as what it does is block the enzyme which converts test to DHT - how it works against stuff that is basically already DHT, I don't know.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> This is true if you are losing hair because of natural reasons, but not if you're just using it short term to prevent hair loss from gear.
> 
> Whether it actually works against stuff like masteron is another issue though, as what it does is block the enzyme which converts test to DHT - how it works against stuff that is basically already DHT, I don't know.


I decided fvck it. I accept that I could go bald from doing gear but I dont have to tempt fate. So dropped the masteron and my mate is dying to go bald so he can finish it off.

I'll stick to non DHT stuff as it's got me this far up untill now.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Time for the razor buddy..

xx


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

mick_the_brick said:


> Time for the razor buddy..
> 
> xx


FFS Mick, its only hair, no need for him to go to that extreme, nothings ever that bad

:whistling:

:lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

mick_the_brick said:


> Time for the razor buddy..
> 
> xx


I was going to wax, hoping the stress of it would shock new growth into place!! Just need to find someone strong enough to rip the wax off!

( my mate tried this once... it was hilarious watching his sculp lift off his head as his misses pulled )


----------



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

anyone ever experienced hair loss running just test e?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

chh said:


> anyone ever experienced hair loss running just test e?


It shouldnt aggrivate hairloss as it's not DHT derived. If you going bald it's most likely your natural path you were going to follow.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Interesting as I go ta thick head of hair and was going to add masteron to next cycle but might give a miss, don't want to look like Neil Kinnock.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

if youv got more hair falling out dude then its more than likely down to the Tren - not the masteron. Tren is super harsh on the hairline. id say tren and winny are the worst for hair, followed by dbol and anadrol. then masteron is also not the best.

basically the worst stack for ahair would be

dbol kickstart

test throughout

tren throughout

mast through out

winny to finish!!


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

oh - and i hear proviron isnt the best on hair eather!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> It shouldnt aggrivate hairloss as it's not DHT derived. If you going bald it's most likely your natural path you were going to follow.


Test follows the natural pathway Testosterone -> Dihydrotestosterone through action from 5-alpha reductase enzyme.

So if you are suceptible, test will do you over too.

I'm getting a fair bit of hairloss now, and the main AAS I am using is Test E...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Oh, and just because a chemical is derived from DHT, that doesn't automatically mean it is a given that it will have all or any of the properties of DHT...


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

If you are prone to MPB using most AAS will simply speed this process up..

Razor and off = sorted


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

mick_the_brick said:


> If you are prone to MPB using most AAS will simply speed this process up..
> 
> Razor and off = sorted


Thats the simple fact of it IME.

I am now thinner in the pattern areas than my bro who is 9 years older... I've accelerated past him :lol:

not quite bad enough to shave all off yet, but def getting there.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Test follows the natural pathway Testosterone -> Dihydrotestosterone through action from 5-alpha reductase enzyme.
> 
> So if you are suceptible, test will do you over too.
> 
> I'm getting a fair bit of hairloss now, and the main AAS I am using is Test E...


mmm I stand corrected. I thought it was only the DHT derived steroids that would accelerate MPB.



mick_the_brick said:


> If you are prone to MPB using most AAS will simply speed this process up..
> 
> Razor and off = sorted


Are you bald yet?



rs007 said:


> Thats the simple fact of it IME.
> 
> I am now thinner in the pattern areas than my bro who is 9 years older... I've accelerated past him :lol:
> 
> not quite bad enough to shave all off yet, but def getting there.


Yeah thats the other area I am wondering about besides the frontline.



sitries said:


> if youv got more hair falling out dude then its more than likely down to the Tren - not the masteron. Tren is super harsh on the hairline. id say tren and winny are the worst for hair, followed by dbol and anadrol. then masteron is also not the best.
> 
> basically the worst stack for ahair would be
> 
> ...


I've never heard or thought that Tren could have an affect on hair? And I'm running that one too. :confused1:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Are you bald yet?


As bald as a brazilian pussy... :lol: :lol:

Shaved my head since I was 18yrs old.. now approaching 30 :whistling:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

mick_the_brick said:


> As *bald as a brazilian pussy*... :lol: :lol:
> 
> Shaved my head since I was 18yrs old.. now approaching 30 :whistling:


Unfortunately I'll never see you in that light.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

rs007 said:


> Test follows the natural pathway Testosterone -> Dihydrotestosterone through action from 5-alpha reductase enzyme.
> 
> So if you are suceptible, test will do you over too.


This is a good point, TS.

Test is far from 'hair-safe' as natural hairloss comes from test conversion to DHT, so if you notice hairloss from just test, which is likely, look at running fina or duta. Keeping what you have is much easier than growing it back once it's gone.

I do appreciate the 'shave it off' idea, but personally I know I would look sh1t with a shaved head.


----------



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

when you talk about hairloss is this just during the cycle or once its gone its gone?even if you came off for a few years or whatever?


----------



## Kermit84 (Feb 19, 2014)

What can you use that isnt bad for hairloss????


----------

